# How to embroider on gloves?



## jodyh10 (Nov 28, 2017)

I had a request come in to embroider on gloves. Not sure how to go about hooping a glove. Probably knit. 
Any advice?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, Don't do it. The bobbin thread will irritate the skin. If you must do it, pre construction. The put a lining in.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

What he said. its pretty much a terrible idea to embroider finished gloves. most embroidered gloves have to be embroidered before they are put together.


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Recommend using heat transfer.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

You can stitch or iron or paste the embroidered patch on the fabric


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

houjianisharon said:


> You can stitch or iron or paste the embroidered patch on the fabric


We do it all the time using a pocket clamp for our melco our SWF the bobbin arm is to large to do gloves


----------

